

Gmail Compose is a Fat Ass - blakefrost
http://bizorgnet.com/User%20Interface/2012/06/02/gmail-compose-is-a-fat-ass.html

======
frou_dh
I'd instead hope that bigger screens gradually knock people out of the "every
window gets maximised without question" mindset. It made sense earlier, not
anymore.

I also think different window usage changes what makes a good desktop
wallpaper. When wallpaper no longer has "all or nothing" visibility, a solid
colour or a subtle pattern works better than a photo or something else that
spans the entire screen.

~~~
blakefrost
Yeah, I agree, and I hope most people make good use of the extra screen real
estate -- Full screening a browser on 27 inches would be less than optimal
except for when a website is designed to be used that way.

But, even at a reasonable window size, I find the Gmail compose box to be
wider than ideal for encouraging succinct communication.

